# Links aus formularobjet "Sprungmenü" in neuem fenster öffnen



## Psyclic (28. August 2001)

wie kann ich aus sonem sprungmenü die links im neuen fenster öffnen lassen ???


----------



## Deemax (28. August 2001)

*links öffnen*

Das geht so:

<html>
<head>
<script language="JavaScript">
<!-- vor alten Browsern verstecken

function Open(auswahl) {


  text = auswahl[auswahl.selectedIndex].value;
   window.open(text, "Zweitfenster", "width=300,height=200,scrollbars"); 

}

// -->
</script>
</head>

<body>
<form>
  <select name="liste">
    <option value="select1.htm">element 0 </option>
    <option value="hallo.htm">element 1 </option>
  </select>
  <input type="button" value="Bitte dr&uuml;cken"
    onClick="Open(this.form.liste)">
</form>
</body>
</html>


----------



## Psyclic (28. August 2001)

dangeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------

